# Maximale Breite/Höhe möglich?



## Ogre (21. Juli 2007)

N'Abend,

Gibt es irgendeinen Befehl in CSS, der ein DIV so breit oder hoch wie möglich macht?

Als Beispiel:
Man hat einen Container mit automatischer Höhenanpassung, je nach Inhalt.
In diesem Container existieren 2 DIVs, ein leeres und eines mit Inhalt.

Je größer also der Inhalt wird, desto größer wird der ganze Container. Das andere DIV bleibt aber klein, ist ja kein Inhalt drin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesem leeren DIV zu befehlen, ebenfalls die maximale Höhe innerhalb des Containers auszunutzen?

height:100%;

funktioniert nicht.

min-height auch nicht.


----------



## Maik (21. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wenn das leere DIV "mitwachsen" bzw. seine Höhe dem benachbarten Element angleichen soll, wären die  Faux-Columns eine Möglichkeit zur Realisierung.


----------

